# ESPN Radio: Clippers trade for Kittles, won't match Q



## brazys (Jul 17, 2002)

ESPN Radio Sportcenter just announced that Nets will deal Kerry Kittles to Clippers for 2nd round pick and Clippers won't match Quentin Richardson's offer with Suns. Are there other sources confirming this?


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

yay...

:sigh:


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

IMO, that is a lot of better than signing Q.

better chance for the future.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Not only are the Nets cutting costs, but they send away the only only trade bait they had to bring in a PF alongside Kidd and RJ. Could Kidd be the next to go?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> better chance for the future.


That should be the Clipper slogan.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

At least the Clips didnt trade Wilcox or Simmons for Kittles. They better get someone else in free agency.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kidd is going to be traded next for a bag of bananas.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Well, Q made it clear he didn't want to return to the Clippers, and I guess they couldn't find any takers in a sign-and-trade deal. This is a good move for the Clippers. Kittles is a nice player and his contract is up after this season, so they can try to re-sign him to a smaller deal and go after another big-name player.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/kittles_040729.html


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I dont like it for the clips

Sterling just doesnt want to spend long term for Q. He would rather take Kittles and his expiring deal, and be cheap AGAIN. The problem with this is that Q is a lot more talented, younger, and better than Kerry.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I think kittles will fit better with the clips. Q needed to shoot to much but he got some back with offensive rebounds. The Clips needed people to play roles.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

So New Jersey sends away half-decent talent for nothing, to avoid paying short-term money.

And the Clippers get short-term half-decent talent so that they can avoid paying long-term money to decent talent.

*Works for both teams!*

What a pair of horrible franchises. No fan should have to suffer through front offices with motives like this.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I'm just glad we're pimpin the hell out of Kittles on the front page of our site...


----------



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Clippers officially let Q-Rich leave*

insidehoops.com front page says it's officially a done deal, the Clippers chose not to match the offer, so Q is now with the SUns


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Did you miss the thread that already has 13 responses that was the first thread on the page before yours?


----------



## Whips02 (Jun 17, 2004)

in my opinion its a steal. at first the rumor was ittles for wilcox, tan it was simmons for kittles, now it went through as a 2nd rounder for kittles. that is a steal! i think you guys got some cash too for him. the nets really wanted him out i guess


----------



## brazys (Jul 17, 2002)

Some theses to contemplate on:

Kerry Kittles will play out his contract and won't be resigned, because Clippers can always move down the draft to replace him.

Aquiring Kerry Kittles is still not enough for Clippers to make playoffs. 

With money saving moves, Nets organisation is also trading away it's winning culture.

Getting Kerry Kittles saves Sterling long term money and provides PR airbag for organisation. Salary cap wise they could still resign Richardson, but "they don't need a player of his position now".

Because of his injury, Jason Kidd won't be traded before the season. There's a great possibility he will get traded before trade deadline, but his trade value will depend on his post-surgery form.

Corey Maggette will have enough shots to average 25ppg.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Excellent move. yet again, the clippers have something up their sleeve for later on before the trade deadline, or possibly for next years free agent market when few are the teams who will have max cap space. 

As it stands now, how many other teams next year will have max cap space other than the clippers?



> I don't see how Kittles can impact this team in any way that Q didn't.


I dont see that as the reason for this move. Granted, Kittles has more experience, better ball handling, and better defense than Q, but i dont think he will put up Q-like numbers. But thats besides the point. Clippers, if they would have signed Q (which i would have been completely fine with), would have been locked down for the next few years as far as far as cap space goes...WOuldnt have been able to go after a superstar like sterling wants, unless they traded one of their core players. Now, they get a decent SG for a season, and next year have the option of trying to resign him for less if they can, but first, try to get one of the bigs next year. 



> Well, Q made it clear he didn't want to return to the Clippers, and I guess they couldn't find any takers in a sign-and-trade deal.


Q would have been fine coming back to the clippers. Even last week when he thought he might be resigned, he was like, 'ill be fine with that'. They also coudnt sign and trade him for a little bit of time because of the rules, plus once he signed the deal he would have gotten almost all of his salary up front before the trade, not to mention there would be a 15% trade kicker.



> Sterling just doesnt want to spend long term for Q. He would rather take Kittles and his expiring deal, and be cheap AGAIN. The problem with this is that Q is a lot more talented, younger, and better than Kerry.


Oh brother. Its the opposite. Sterling doesnt want to spend the money on Q, so that he now will be able to spend MORE money on someone else in the future, without being tied down. He wants a big name player, and with Q locked up, he wouldnt have been able to do that. Kittles also is goign to make like 4Mil or so more than Q anyways this year...No doubt Q can put up better numbers than kittles (however, i have a feeling that if the suns keep johnson and marion, that kittles will put up better numbers than Q this year will with the suns), with the clippers, but again, this move was made to maintain flexibility. 

To get someone who will probably put up 15 and 5 for the clipps this year, plus cash, for a second round pick (hopefully it wasnt one of charlottes picks), is an absolute steal. 

Only thing i dont like about not signing Q is that this means that we probably wont go after miles this year nor next, but who knows.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Nice move by the Clippers....I REALLY wanted to see Q resigned, but I felt he was overpaid. Kittles can average around 15 PPG if he gets his shots with a better shooting % than Q. Also, Kittles is a better passer, ballhandler, and defender. The biggest thing is that around the trade deadline, he'll be really valuable with his ending contract.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> I think kittles will fit better with the clips. Q needed to shoot to much but he got some back with offensive rebounds. The Clips needed people to play roles.


Agreed. Clipper fans are notorious for being too attached to their players...and rightfully so because DTS lets so many good ones go. What the fans need to understand is that they need more role players and let Maggs and Brand get their touches. Seems like Brand has had to do too much rebounding and defending to me. I think he could be a 25 and 15 guy rather than a 20 and 10 guy. If he had some decent perimeter defenders on his team he wouldnt have to run around on help defense so much and could pull down even more boards...and getting more role players who can shoot therefore spreading the defense might clear some space for him to do his work offensivly...and look at his fg% compared to all his teammates! The dude needs more touches!


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

Good Move, fact is while Maggete and Q are both good players, they are not "great" players or franchise players so one of them had to go to make room for such a player. Having them both locked in for another 5 or 6 or whatever years would ensure the Clippers of never being a great team and being at best an ok team. 

At the same time though, they still have to go out and get that player that will be better than Q for the next few years which may not happen, making this a brutal deal. They must be prepared to shell out the cash next summer for the likes of a Ray Allen or Iverson or whoever.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Any more details yet of which draft pick and when for the one they gave to NJ?


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

the only reason you guys see this as a bad move that i can think of is because of prior moves by clipper management. i actually like kittles more in a lineup with maggette and brand, because he doesn't need the ball as much, can shoot, and is a better defender. He also brings a lot of cap space at the end of the year. i like this deal, but still the clippers are looking at the lottery


----------



## DatSupadoopaballer (Aug 26, 2003)

Man this sucks i really wanted them to sign Q. Well I guess they can go for D.Miles and put him at SF and Maggs at SG. That would be good.But still we lost Q:upset:


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DatSupadoopaballer</b>!
> Man this sucks i really wanted them to sign Q. Well I guess they can go for D.Miles and put him at SF and Maggs at SG. That would be good.But still we lost Q:upset:


We don't have the money for D. Miles now, Kittles is taking up close to 10 mil of our cap space.


----------



## DatSupadoopaballer (Aug 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> We don't have the money for D. Miles now, Kittles is taking up close to 10 mil of our cap space.



OH! then yes it really sux to lose Q


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

i would take q over lkittles any day. they are both going to have bad contracts but you get kittles for a 2nd round pick. you cant say no to that.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Man, this sucks for you fans. I mean Donald Sterling is the biggest cheapass, its not even funny. I was thinking when I first heard the rumours:
" Watch this Donald will be such a dumbass and a cheapass and will get Kittles instead of resigning Q."

There should be a way to fire your owners. Sorry guys. Always more room for Blazer Fans. 

Freak.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Oh brother. Another uneducated fan joins our ranks. Did you read the rest of the thread? If sterling wanted to save money, he would have signed Q. Kittles is costing a lot more money this year. Not only that, he is doing this so that in the long run, he can spend MORE money on a better player. Sterling is a genius and i would fire elgin before him.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> IMO, that is a lot of better than signing Q.
> 
> better chance for the future.


what Q was part of the future


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dissonance19</b>!
> Well, this sucks...
> 
> 
> I don't see how Kittles can impact this team in any way that Q didn't.


How do you figure?

Kittles is a superior ball handler, passer, penetrator, defender, he is more consistent, plays under more control, and has playoff experience.

I think the comment should read I dont see how Q can impact this team in any way Kittles cant.

The team will be better with Kittles than they would have been with Q.

The only question is long term stability as Kerry it a FA at the end of the year, and is not a long term solution.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>yamaneko</b>!
> Oh brother. Another uneducated fan joins our ranks. Did you read the rest of the thread? If sterling wanted to save money, he would have signed Q. Kittles is costing a lot more money this year. Not only that, he is doing this so that in the long run, he can spend MORE money on a better player. Sterling is a genius and i would fire elgin before him.


since when has any high profile player signed in LAC. They had the money this year, and got nobody. They should of kept Q, and added another fa to go along with him


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

First time I have ever heard some refer to Donald Sterling as a genius. A genius at making money, yes. A genius at winning basketball games, NO NO NO.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

In the free agent market, there was only one max player out there that would fit with the clippers. Bryant. And he was about to sign with them if the lakers didnt pull the miami deal out of their culo at the last second. After bryant, there really wasnt a set plan b. Thats why the clippers had to decide....do we sign Q and lock him up, or do we maintain our flexibility, when there are 3-4 more players next year who we could go after.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

It not like Next year Tmac, Zbo, JJ or any other young good FA will come to teh Clippers. Only way Clippers get good players is threw the draft.


----------



## DatSupadoopaballer (Aug 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> It not like Next year Tmac, Zbo, JJ or any other young good FA will come to teh Clippers. Only way Clippers get good players is threw the draft.


We can because there are a lot of disgruntled players (AI and maybe Ray Allen)in the league and some teams have already made too many stupid contracts(foyle Cardinal and Okur) and many people want more money( like Fisher and Boozer this year) and the clips have it. And if u sign with the clips ull have a good young core ,supporting players, and role players and u cant get that in ATL.Why did so many people want to go to Denver last year? Money..And they should fire baylor it was his idea to give miles away. And sterling should open his wallet and give more money like he did with brand and maggette.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

When was the last time the Clippers signed a major FA? They are going to be eating table scraps again next year.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Thats because the Nuggets have Melo. You dont have anyone.

Maggette? He's good,but he sure as hell aint a Superstar, or a Phenom Like Melo and Bron.

SLive? He won't be a superstar this year.

Brand? Nothing Great, He''s good, but He can't attract FA's.

Kaman? Nuff Said.

Jaric? Nuff said.

No one wants to come to the Clippers. Kobe even said it was his choice to go to LA all along, he just likes to manipulate people.Thats why he is in court right now. JK JK. 

Seriously though. The only way the Clips got Brand/Maggette/Q, their young core was by Drafting them. Xcept for Brand, which was just a Clippers moment by the Bulls.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Clippers better capitilize next season and sign a BIG FA agent or else I will be very very dissappointed.......


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Listening to the radio, the Clippers are allready working on an extension for Kittles.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

There certainly is no guarantee that the Clippers will sign a big name FA next year.

But, looking at things, if it were to happen, next year seems like the time it would happen.

The Clippers the past two seasons have shown the willingness to spend money to improve.

The signed Maggette and Brand. They offered Gilbert Arenas a 60mill deal.

This year, they took the risk(something they have never done before) of clearing out cap room to pursue Kobe.

They were active, talking to guys like Hassell and Barry, who signed 20 plus mill deals. They've also been in discussions with veterans like Jon Barry and Fred Hoiberg(not big name guys, but its addressing a lack of veteran leadership, taking a similar approach to Denver's last year). They also were in the final two for Vlade. They even offered more money for Vlade, Hoiberg, and Hassell than the teams they signed with. And even though they passed on Q, they took on Kerry Kittles who makes right up on 10mill this year. If it were all about daving money, there would have been no Kittles deal.

They are showing the commitment, and that is one part of the equation. Other factors include having a solid foundation, location, and winning. The Clippers have two of those 3.

All thats left is winning. And with the Clippers, that is a big if. But, at least they have the other pieces. And as all reporters and Kobe himself acknowledged, the Clippers are attractive. A superstar added to their mix makes them a winner. Hopefully a guy like Allen or McGrady would see that(I think McGrady will stay in Houston though, or the trade would not have been made). 

The Clippers will put more wins on the board this year with Kittles over Q, so it helps pushing towards becoming more attractive to FA's.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Weasel, what station is reporting that?

That would be news to me. I would definitely wait on offering an extension to see just how Kittles fits, and how much money he deserves.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RD</b>!
> Weasel, what station is reporting that?
> 
> That would be news to me. I would definitely wait on offering an extension to see just how Kittles fits, and how much money he deserves.


It was mentioned on XtraSports 690.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Good move

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1848638


Was wondering though, what year is the second round pick ?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> Thats because the Nuggets have Melo. You dont have anyone.
> 
> Maggette? He's good,but he sure as hell aint a Superstar, or a Phenom Like Melo and Bron.
> ...



Get real, you've just got roster envy. They have a backcourt sealed up and done, and great guy to come off the bench, a great 3, who is IMO going to be an all star this year, and all they need is a 1 and 2. 

They also have max caproom.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I hope they gave them one of the CLIPPERS secnod round picks on one of the years that they have charlotte's secound round pick.


----------



## swift88 (Jul 4, 2004)

you never know...Now Mags & Q combo is gone. Let's see Livingston and Kittles, if we dont like it, we can't just not resigning him. Sure losing Q hurts, assuming he will improve again...


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I actually like this move, while it may seem to fans of the Clippers that it's a constant bleeding of talent, I think they faced a situation where there were too many chiefs, now slowly but surely they're getting more indians and have an idea of what they want to do on the court.

While Kittles won't fill the statsheet like Q, I don't think the Clippers want him to. He was brought into be a veteran roleplayer, who provides leadership to a team who's young core has never been to the playoffs.

Not a great move, but very good, especially considering they didn't have to give up Wilcox.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

There are so many posts on this thread and I don't have time to read them all, so if this point has been made previously I'm sorry.

But ... Kittles does offer the maturity and experience of a point guard that has won the division championship twice (we have none). He won't be an Andre Miller who pouts and stops playing for the team. Hell, he's glad to be in LA -- give him a chance.

And ... if I recall correctly, last season Q was inconsistent. When he had a hot game he looked good, but he never struck me as a team player after Darius left. In fact, I remember that he was on and off the team so often he seemed fragile (that could have been because he was tired of the Clippers and playing without Darius, in other words uninterested in the team; not sure he wanted to go to Phoenix. He may live to regret that). The hot games were not often enough for me to match the offer --- too big of a risk for such an inconsistent, fragile player.

Kittles may not be a megastar, but so what? Just ask Detroit. Dunleavy seems to be aiming to backup Detroit's success by proving that DEFENSE wins.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> I actually like this move, while it may seem to fans of the Clippers that it's a constant bleeding of talent, I think they faced a situation where there were too many chiefs, now slowly but surely they're getting more indians and have an idea of what they want to do on the court.
> 
> While Kittles won't fill the statsheet like Q, I don't think the Clippers want him to. He was brought into be a veteran roleplayer, who provides leadership to a team who's young core has never been to the playoffs.
> ...



OOPS!!! Sorry, I just glanced up and saw your post basically saying what I just posted. Great minds think alike.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I dont. I know Maggette should be an All=Star Next year, but I doubt he will be because of Marion/Peja. Also if you actually read my post you would see that I was saying that not 1 of those players has the STAR power to bring a Great FA in. And lets face it, no one wants to come to the Clippers. 


Don't get me wrong, teh Clippers are one of my favorite teams, I just am facing the fact(S).

Donald Sterling is a cheapass.

PS: Did u mean Frontcourt when you said" All sealed up and done?" If so I agree, but like i said, No one on the Clippers has the STAR power to bring a Marquee free agent to LA.


----------



## Derelict (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!No one on the Clippers has the STAR power to bring a Marquee free agent to LA.


Yeah. This is a very nice move either way but I like it because I think it could set us up for nice free agent next year, by showing we're willing to carry a big contract. Though I don't know if Brand and Maggette can convince a player that we can be a playoff contending team every year without going over the salary cap. 

It would especially be nice if we get Kittles to sign and produce for less than Q's contract. Thus allowing us to resign a couple of our players (Livingston,Kaman,Wilcox) when their contracts are up.


----------



## KittlesFan (Jul 31, 2004)

*Kittles*

from what it sounds like, The Nets are sounding more and more like the Titanic. Jason Kidd wants out of there also and I would love to see the Clippers to make a run for him. I don't know much about the Clippers but will be following them and I hope Kerry helps contribute to get the Clippers back to respectability. Who is the point Guard for the Clippers? This site also was just created for Kittles and Clippers fans

http://groups.yahoo.com/groups/Kittles


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Kittles*



> Originally posted by <b>KittlesFan</b>
> Who is the point Guard for the Clippers?


The starting poing guard for the Clippers is Marko Jaric. Livingston will probably see minutes next season at PG as well.


----------

